# Behr Deckover



## CharlieM (Aug 16, 2007)

I've heard some positive feedback regarding Behr Deckover. When I search for reviews they seem to be mixed. I couldn't find anything on this forum regarding this product (I'm sure it's hiding on this forum somewhere). Most of the positive (5 stars) reviews seem to be on Behr's website. I'm not too quick to accept that source.

Have any of you guys used this product? Has anyone gone back to see how it's holding up?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## MickW (Jun 23, 2014)

There are 5 star reviews next to 1 star reviews on the Home Depot site, as they sell this product. There are a few products like this, a thick elastomeric coating. It appears that it does not weather freeze /thaw well, especially this past year. 

If it is being used in a mild environment/climate, it seems to work well. Of course, 
people use it on badly damaged wood (which should be replaced or repaired), and some of the poor results are due to that type of application.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's Behr...:laughing::no:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo G said:


> It's Behr...:laughing::no:


That's what I told a buddy of mine who asked me about it last Wednesday. "It's Behr".

Nothing about a product like that seems that it would work well for an extended period of time. It's probably a lot like a bandaid, and when you take it off, or it falls off, what's underneath probably will look worse than when you put it on.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rustoleum has a similar product.

My buddy had a few spot failures on the deck he used on his camp.

Expensive chit!

I'm with Leo, and biker.

I don't speak Behr.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen it on one deck and it looked like crap. You might as well just mop the deck with tar. And I agree with the others Behr is junk. It should have been named Behr Barfover.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

These type paints have a modified elastomeric added to them. Not a bad idea...was bound to happen. Before these products, I would use pure elastomeric (Shursticks Permapatch 101). It's thick and flexible and adheres well. They just added it to a deck paint somehow. Will marvels ever cease?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I see this as more if a temporary "fix" until the budget allow for new decking or the house sells.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Behr products. But when I saw one of my neighbors decks that she put it on I was amazed. I looked very closely at it and thought it was too good to be true. I have to give it a thumbs up.

I'm actually planning on using it on one of my customers decks as soon as our Summer rains are done with.

It is not thick and pasty at all. There is another product that was displayed at Lowes (I think) that looked really thick.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> I'm not a big fan of Behr products. But when I saw one of my neighbors decks that she put it on I was amazed. I looked very closely at it and thought it was too good to be true. I have to give it a thumbs up.
> 
> I'm actually planning on using it on one of my customers decks as soon as our Summer rains are done with.
> 
> It is not thick and pasty at all. There is another product that was displayed at Lowes (I think) that looked really thick.


If I'm not mistaken there are different products some thicker that others. The thinner ones I would imagine look better.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Since it seems that I am the first to post who has actually used it, I would say it's a pretty decent product.

I'll let everyone know how it holds up over the winter.

And I'm not a Behr fan either.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate Behr. I've used their products and hate them. Never again. I wouldn't use their stuff if it was free.

But, when I'm looking for opinions, I usually go to Amazon to get customer testimonials.

I wish you an TNT luck and hope all works out well.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm in the middle of a job right now using the Olympic Rescue It! So far I like it. My biggest beef is difficulty getting it down between the boards. 

I figured the Rescue It! would not work so well on the lattice, so I got the matching stain for that. The stain is almost as thick!


----------



## wmpw (Feb 18, 2010)

With 15 years of experience in deck coatings, I'm going to give you one word of advise when it comes to Behr, RUN! Every year they rename old deck products, slap on some new buzz word like nano and then give it an unreal warranty. They have a 4 year warranty on there deck stains now. The only deck stains I suggest are Sikkens, Cabot, and Flood, these are in order of quality in my opinion. Now to get back to deck over.

This stuff is meant as a band aid for someone that wants to get one more year out of their deck or they are selling their house. This stuff will not stretch as they claim, I've seen their displays in Home Depot, where the board cracked and split and the deck over split with it. Now for all the poor people that have applied this stuff. When the weather turns cold and the wood begins to expand and contract, this product will fail. For starters it's a Behr product. So when spring rolls around and the 40% of the coating has failed, how are you going to get the rest off that is still adhering? Your standard deck stripper sure isn't going to remove this stuff, your not going to power wash it off, so unless your going to take a heat gun and a scraper, you're stuck with this junk. So now your deck is going to look like 100 year old apartment window trim, nasty! 

Stay away from this stuff. Come next year, the horror stories will start popping up on all the forums.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

wmpw said:


> With 15 years of experience in deck coatings, I'm going to give you one word of advise when it comes to Behr, RUN! Every year they rename old deck products, slap on some new buzz word like nano and then give it an unreal warranty. They have a 4 year warranty on there deck stains now. The only deck stains I suggest are Sikkens, Cabot, and Flood, these are in order of quality in my opinion. Now to get back to deck over.
> 
> This stuff is meant as a band aid for someone that wants to get one more year out of their deck or they are selling their house. This stuff will not stretch as they claim, I've seen their displays in Home Depot, where the board cracked and split and the deck over split with it. Now for all the poor people that have applied this stuff. When the weather turns cold and the wood begins to expand and contract, this product will fail. For starters it's a Behr product. So when spring rolls around and the 40% of the coating has failed, how are you going to get the rest off that is still adhering? Your standard deck stripper sure isn't going to remove this stuff, your not going to power wash it off, so unless your going to take a heat gun and a scraper, you're stuck with this junk. So now your deck is going to look like 100 year old apartment window trim, nasty!
> 
> Stay away from this stuff. Come next year, the horror stories will start popping up on all the forums.


I've used Flood. Great Stuff!
Still looks great on a roof top deck after four yrs.


----------



## wmpw (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree Flood is a good product. I like brushing Sikkens and Cabot better but as far as a durable finish, Flood is excellent.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

wmpw said:


> I agree Flood is a good product. I like brushing Sikkens and Cabot better but as far as a durable finish, Flood is excellent.


I've heard great things about Sikkens. I've read mixed reviews about Cabbott


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I've used it over a redwood deck (previously painted) and an unpainted concrete floor (interior, unprimed). Goes on well and acts just like paint. I was worried that the consistency would lead to bad texture, but it levels out fine. I used a 1/2" nap roller and brush for the cut-ins. Haven't been back to check them out recently, but I was there after application and worked on the surface and it didn't feel super tender. Sometimes you get the sense that the stuff will just peel up, but it seemed well-adhered to me. 

One complaint is the sheen is quite flat and so the interior concrete application showed a lot of footprints which the customer was unhappy about. Contacted Behr customer service. They're nice, but not super knowledgeable. They recommended using the low-luster sealer over the deck over for a semi-gloss sheen. I applied that and it looked good. A few cloudy spots were there the next day, but I buffed them out with a slightly damp sponge and everything looked fine after that.

Wish they made it in semi-gloss. I'd use it again.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> It is not thick and pasty at all. There is another product that was displayed at Lowes (I think) that looked really thick.


Deckover is about the consistency of sour cream.
Also, it stinks pretty bad so I'd use a mask and exhaust fan if you're applying it indoors.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a good thing I don't ever have to think about using this crap. I would refuse to use it and my customers would have me rebuild the deck before putting a bandage on it.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

avenge said:


> It's a good thing I don't ever have to think about using this crap. I would refuse to use it and my customers would have me rebuild the deck before putting a bandage on it.


Why is it crap? In the real world, there are products like this that do well given the circumstances. 
You sound unrealistic to me. There's a real world of professional painting going on out there. You might not be in that world, but it exists. Not every homeowner wants their deck ripped up at a cost of thousands to smooth out and fill in a weathered and splintering deck.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Caslon said:


> Why is it crap? In the real world, there are products like this that do well given the circumstances.
> You sound unrealistic to me. There's a real world of professional painting going on out there. You might not be in that world, but it exists. Not every homeowner wants their deck ripped up at a cost of thousands to smooth out and fill in a weathered and splintering deck.


You make a great point.
As I've said, I've used Flood on a deck before. I didn't build the deck but it was extremely intricate, cedar with tons of custom work. Plus, it was a roof top deck in S.Philly where the streets are incredibly narrow and there's basically no parking. Very high end area.
Rebuilding this deck would've cost a small fortune. While the HOs had it, they definitely didn't want to go that route while the only thing wrong was the finish.

Saying no, to restaining their deck would basically be turning down a few thousand dollars. I'm not the successful just yet and need that money.

I stained it with Flood after doing a lot of research pertaining to my particular situation. The deck came out great - too great. I haven't been back to restain yet. I told her the stain may not last because I couldn't strip the deck down to bare wood and was going over a previous finish. She said ok and understood. She asked if I was willing to restain at the start of every spring. I sure was. That was about four yrs ago. No issues. Still looks great. The high traffic areas are showing some slight wear, but that's it.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

jb4211 said:


> You make a great point.


*Laugh* 

Can you cool your signature ? I'd consider it a great favor.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Why is it crap? In the real world, there are products like this that do well given the circumstances.
> You sound unrealistic to me. There's a real world of professional painting going on out there. You might not be in that world, but it exists. Not every homeowner wants their deck ripped up at a cost of thousands to smooth out and fill in a weathered and splintering deck.


I don't think I'm alone in my opinion. It's a bandage for decks that are due for replacement/restoration or haven't been maintained. You're correct not every HO wants to fork out the money to rebuild. I'm not unrealistic because I know my customers wouldn't want it and will rebuild.

Personally I hate decks, they are high maintenance and HO's don't understand they have to be maintained frequently. I've seen composite decking fade terribly and deteriorate prematurely.

As for the professional world of painting, I always have GC's asking me to paint for them because the younger guys can't paint. If they can't spray it, if they can't tape it then they can't paint it. There's a big difference in the art of painting and applying a coating.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jb4211 said:


> You make a great point.
> As I've said, I've used Flood on a deck before. I didn't build the deck but it was extremely intricate, cedar with tons of custom work. Plus, it was a roof top deck in S.Philly where the streets are incredibly narrow and there's basically no parking. Very high end area.
> Rebuilding this deck would've cost a small fortune. While the HOs had it, they definitely didn't want to go that route while the only thing wrong was the finish.
> 
> ...



This crap isn't re staining a deck though, big difference.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

jb4211 said:


> You make a great point.
> As I've said, I've used Flood on a deck before. I didn't build the deck but it was extremely intricate, cedar with tons of custom work. Plus, it was a roof top deck in S.Philly where the streets are incredibly narrow and there's basically no parking. Very high end area.
> Rebuilding this deck would've cost a small fortune. While the HOs had it, they definitely didn't want to go that route while the only thing wrong was the finish.
> 
> ...


You don't rebuild a deck that simply needs restaining that's called maintenance. If you're talking about Flood TWP that's not as good as it used to be due to the lowered VOC's so it will need to be maintained more often.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

avenge said:


> I don't think I'm alone in my opinion. It's a bandage for decks that are due for replacement/restoration /QUOTE]
> 
> No, you're alone. New decks all around! Make mine a guinness dark brew new deck! New decks all around! Good show, jolly good show!
> 
> :whistling


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Caslon said:


> *Laugh*
> 
> Can you cool your signature ? I'd consider it a great favor.


I don't even know what you mean?


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Your sig...umm, not sure I wanna see that each post of yours. Kill it jb4211


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Says the man with 300 posts.......


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Caslon said:


> Your sig...umm, not sure I wanna see that each post of yours. Kill it jb4211


Not sure I like the fact you live in Southern California.

Move.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Caslon said:


> Your sig...umm, not sure I wanna see that each post of yours. Kill it jb4211


I use my phone 95% off the time, signatures don't show. So I'll have to log on to the computer and see what I have because to be honest, I forget.

However, if my signature bothers you today, it could be something I write tomorrow or they way I look the next day. So, that problem may not be something I can fix.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

your sig...my new mission

ass clown

tone it down or...


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Caslon said:


> your sig...my new mission
> 
> ass clown
> 
> tone it down or...


Credit me with giving you a new mission


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Caslon said:


> your sig...my new mission
> 
> ass clown
> 
> tone it down or...


You're bored, aren't you...

...just sad.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

The man who says it can't be done, shouldn't interrupt the man doing it."
Jon



Me?> Nah 

I tend to wanna clean up clutter... asshat sigs


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

You get pissed off easy...


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Caslon said:


> The man who says it can't be done, shouldn't interrupt the man doing it."
> Jon
> 
> Me?> Nah
> ...


I guess everyone needs a hobby.

Good luck with that.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

This started by me giving him a compliment too. Go figure


----------

